# Trial Hose?



## Johann3s (5. März 2007)

servus leute,

ich wollt mal fragen was ihr so für hosen zum trialen habt, cool wäre es wenn ihr mir nen link posten könntet wo ich die hose käufen könnte,

Ich such eher ne spezielle trial hose  am besten sie geht nicht über die knie


Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen 

Viele Grüße

Johannes


----------



## KermitB4 (5. März 2007)

Ich kann dir die HEBO Phenix - Short nur empfehlen. Ist eine kurze hose, aus Cordura-Stoff. Sau robust und auch etwas gepolstert. Sieht geil aus.

schau mal bei http://www.kindsvogel.de

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (5. März 2007)

ich fahr immer in den dh klamotten...also im winter. ansosnten alles andere außer jeans, das klebt an mir und ich steh nicht so auf schweißränder...


----------



## Eisbein (5. März 2007)

jeans im winter, kurze stoff hosen im sommer, werde im frühling mal tights aus probieren, für Leichathletik sind die dinger top, aber beim trial, mal schauen.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (5. März 2007)

Eh... was ist den das für eine Frage...
Glaubst du, du könntest mit Spezialhosen besser fahren und mehr Höhe reißen ...? Reichen da ne stink normale Hosen wie Jeans, Jogginghosen?Na gut wenn dus nötig hast...


----------



## KermitB4 (5. März 2007)

Hier mal ein Bild von der Hose:





MFG


----------



## isah (5. März 2007)

kein mist, nimm nie Kleidungstipps vom kermit an 

mit ner 3/4 hose bist du doch immer gut bedient, irgendwas guenstiges halt. Bei C&A gibts so tolle 10 Euro Jogging-Hosen, die haben sich bei mir wacker geschlagen.


----------



## KermitB4 (5. März 2007)

Martin Martin,...... du kleiner fieser Mensch 

MFG


----------



## locdog (6. März 2007)

ich bin der meinung das die trialklammoten ob das SINNSALO hosen sind oder kurze HEBO, die sind ein bischien steif. ich mag solche hosen die ich NICHT spure als ob ich nackig treil fahren wurde. solche kaufe ich mir in einem SPORT laden, aber nicht solchen wo nir adidas un nike sind, das sind immer scheis stoffe spirch NUR baum wolle usw. ich sprech von atmungsaktierve materialien. sind super gemutlich und werden nicht so nas...klar wen man sich regelmasig auf die fresse legt schutzen die nicht so toll aber was solls 

meine winter klamoten (hab leider kiene vom sommer)


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2007)

geile fotos, warum haste die uns vorenthalten?


----------



## ZOO!WÄRTER (6. März 2007)

misanthropia,ich koennte ma eine gute nabe hr gebrauchen...20" natuerlich...mein bike steht leider gerade auf eis.die nabe waere die rettung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (6. März 2007)

@ ZooWärter,

kannst du mir mal verraten was das mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun hat? ?


MFG


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2007)

ich weis es ich weis es.  

schau mal in die signatur von misanthropia


----------



## jockie (6. März 2007)

Sommer/Übergangszeiten: Kurze Badehosen von Speedo (nein isah, nicht rot und mit Blümchenmuster!) rocken. Da verkeilt man sich nicht beim Sidehop drin. Wer nicht mehr bei Muttern wohnt und somit weder Schneiderin noch Türöffner hat, der investiert noch 5 Euro und lässt sich 'nen Reißverschluss reinschneidern und Schlüssel/Bitumen sind auch mit dabei.

Winter: 3/4-Trainingshose (Nike) aus 100% Polyester. Die hat'n Innennetz und so gleitet der Oberstoff auch reibarm über das Innennetz. Weil das winddichte Polyester aber zum einen zum Aufplustern bei schnellen Bewegungen neigt und ich nicht gerne aussehe wie'n SS-Offizier und zum zweiten so auch die Körperwärme nicht im geringsten ablässt, habe ich sie außen ein wenig mit der Revolverlochzange perforiert.


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2007)

jockie, hattes du eigentl. mal die engen hose probiert? hattest dir doch mal welche bestellt.


----------



## dane08 (6. März 2007)

falls jemand enge ausprobieren möchte ich hab noch welche vom motorradtrial rumliegn und würde die günstig verkaufen.


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2007)

sowas meinte ich mit eng, das was der fliegende typ an hat, sieht irgentwie gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (6. März 2007)

genau so sehen die aus nur halt mit ein bschen kniepolster und farbig


----------



## jockie (6. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> jockie, hattes du eigentl. mal die engen hose probiert? hattest dir doch mal welche bestellt.


Da habe ich von langer Funktionsunterwäsche gesprochen.

Die habe ich Winter ein paar Male unter der kurzen Badehose getragen, wie ich Funktionswäsche auch immer obenherum trage. Zwar ohne die Feuchtigkeitsaufnahmeschicht darüber, weil mir sonst viel zu warm wird, aber so steht einem der Schweiß am Oberkörper wenigstens nicht auf der Haut sondern steht von der Funktionswäsche ab und verdunstet allmählich.

Nachteil der weichen und dünnen Funktionsunterhosen ist allerdings, dass die dann zwischen Badehose und Knieschonern freiliegen. 1x blöd vom Pedal abrutschen -- was zwar selten genug passiert, aber der Teufel ist halt'n Eichhörnchen -- und die Pins hängen in der Wäsche fest, was dann zur eigentlichen Kamikazeaktion wird.


----------



## misanthropia (6. März 2007)

hab auch letztens ganz ohne hose versucht, hatte die polizei aber irgendwie was gegen und es war sau kalt. im  sommer aber vielleicht ne möglichkeit. man schwitzt weniger, keine schweißabdrücke und wichtig für trialer : MAN SPART GEWICHT
nahteil: sonnenbrandgefahr und keine taschen


----------



## jockie (6. März 2007)

Jo, hab ich auch mal probiert, aber das stetige Klatschen auf'm Oberrohr und am Lenker war störend. Mit 'nem Halfter war das dann zwar weg, aber das verrutscht dann wieder beim Sidehop.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (7. März 2007)

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=Ee86e0340973f7fb04f272e5fe55e8cfe&method=m_catsql&shortcut=Fox_Week02

wie wärs mit der hose???

also die artikellbezeichung hört sich gut an


  ach wie verkleinere ich eigentlich die links??


----------



## Eisbein (7. März 2007)

naja, ich würde sagen da kannste auch ne ganz normale kurze sport hose nehmen.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (7. März 2007)

joah hast eigentlich schon recht 
nur ist mir mal aufgefallen beim angebote schnuppern.


----------



## TheBASStian (7. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> jeans im winter, kurze stoff hosen im sommer, werde im frühling mal tights aus probieren, für Leichathletik sind die dinger top, aber beim trial, mal schauen.



Super, dann kommen meine Radklamotten von 1996 wieder in Mode!


----------



## Eisbein (7. März 2007)

TheBASStian schrieb:


> Super, dann kommen meine Radklamotten von 1996 wieder in Mode!



freu dich so kannst wenigstens dein normalen klmaotten tragen ohne ausgelacht zu werde


----------



## Johann3s (7. März 2007)

Danke für die Antworten 





Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> Eh... was ist den das für eine Frage...
> Glaubst du, du könntest mit Spezialhosen besser fahren und mehr Höhe reißen ...? Na gut wenn dus nötig hast...



klar was denkst du denn ?    


[...]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

